# Looking for a self defense knife



## xdanx (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm looking for a self defense knife (folder) that doesn't cost more than $100.
any suggestions?

Edit: I don't want a knife for self defense, I want a self defense knife. I live in a relatively good area and would not consider using a knife for self defense (more likely OC or M6 to the Face). I just want a knife for my collection, all of my current knives have drop-point blades. So lets not make a big issue. I would just like to brag to my friends that THIS knife can punch a hole through a car door ect.


----------



## rkonieska (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

Cold Steel's recon tanto................punch it through a 55 gallon drum.


:touche: 
Ron


----------



## Coop (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

Read this before you get a knife for self defence.... 


Pepperspray or the likes are a better option.


----------



## chmsam (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

Depends on what training you have. 

Dpends on where you plan to carry it (pants pocket/hanging from an inside coat pocket/belt/neck/other). 

Depends on how big a blade you want.

Also, remember this well -- you generally really do tend to get what you pay for.

All of that said, a fixed blade tends to work better than a folder.

But a knife is not my first choice for a suggestion for a self defense item.


----------



## carrot (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

There we go again. Another tool being (wrongly?) used for self-defense. If I wanted a bladed weapon for self-defense it'd have to be a katana or another long blade. :devil: 

If you're really bent on the idea, a neck knife like the Emerson La Griffe seems ideal. And it's legal in New York as long as it's concealed. (Fixed blades are usually illegal here, as well as folders >4".)

But what you have to consider are the legal implications -- and your own mindset. Could you kill someone who was determined to kill you? (Don't think you can just disable someone who's really determined.) A living, breathing person? Not everyone can. And more importantly, if you decide to use a knife for self-defense you should take courses, and brush up on the legal situation of what is considered killing in self-defense and what is not. You don't want to fend off an attacker only to be thrown into jail yourself, although the alternative (death) is worse. And also, "tactical" knives are usually frowned upon in courts for self-defense, from what I've read.

Pepper spray or mace is definitely good to carry along with the knife -- you don't want to be forced to use the knife when a non-lethal option would be better. And don't forget that knives are close-range only, so vs. guns at anything more than an arm's length, you'd lose.

Also, if you are around the age for gang members -- teens through early twenties, carrying a knife in certain places (read: anywhere there might be gang activity) could be bad. If a cop picks you up for some reason and finds a knife on your person (such as random subway searches), he might think you're up to mischief.


----------



## VWTim (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

getting into a knife fight scares the crap out of me. On nay given day I do carry a firearm, OC, and 2-3 blades. My main use of my knives is utility. But I do have one accessable on both sides in even of someone trying to disarm me. Would I pull my knife in a fight? Heck no, in a knife fight evne the winner comes out bloody.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

I'm assuming you're a big boy and have thought this out; if not, read the advice above. 

If you're still looking for a self-defense knife under $100, in my opinion nothing will come close to the Spyderco waved endura 4. Should be hitting the streets within the next two months (non-waved endura 4 is out now, waved endura 4 soon). You're in SoCal, where some cities have 3" blade limits, if you'll be in those cities, get a waved delica 4.

Joe


----------



## magic79 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*



VWTim said:


> getting into a knife fight scares the crap out of me. On nay given day I do carry a firearm, OC, and 2-3 blades. My main use of my knives is utility. But I do have one accessable on both sides in even of someone trying to disarm me. Would I pull my knife in a fight? Heck no, in a knife fight evne the winner comes out bloody.


 
That's extremely optimistic. You would generally get tendons and ligaments disconnected. Once disconnected, even if repaired, they DON'T EVER WORK THE SAME. You will likely lose parts of your anatomy...fingers, ears, eyes, large chunks of muscle.

The most important thing to remember is that you will almost always pull a knife with a *HUGE* tactical disadvantage because the aggressor has already made up his mind and has a plan. From 20 feet and closer, you won't even get the knife out before he has one stuck in you.

VWTim...you and I agree. Nothing scares me more than the idea of dealing with a knife-wielding opponent.

Situational awareness and avoidance of situations you don't need to be in are the best self defence available.

Something to think about...


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

I agree with the above, but if you REALLY want to edc a knife for self defense and it's legal, buy yourself a Spyderco Civillian. (meant to be used for SD only)


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*



> getting into a knife fight scares the crap out of me.





magic79 said:


> The most important thing to remember is that you will almost always pull a knife with a *HUGE* tactical disadvantage because the aggressor has already made up his mind and has a plan. From 20 feet and closer, you won't even get the knife out before he has one stuck in you.
> 
> VWTim...you and I agree. Nothing scares me more than the idea of dealing with a knife-wielding opponent.


 
The thing is, xdanx didn't ask about getting into knife fights, he asked about a knife for self-defense. Just because you have a knife in your hand, is no reason to assume that the bad guy has a knife in his. The automatic assumption of "knife fight" -- assuming everyone is proportionately armed -- is very unrealistic. This type of thing rarely happens, for any number of reasons, including the one magic79 cited above: if the bad guy has his knife out first, he'll often engage in an ambush assault, and now it's not a "knife fight", it's you fighting empty-hands for your life against a criminal knife assault. Disproportionate armament is the rule, so there's no reason ever to assume "knife fight" (or knife duel) when someone talks about a self defense knife.

Real-life usage of a knife for self-defense? Here's one that happened around here. A guy sees three young men assaulting his wife at the bus stop where he just dropped her (they got angry because they're underage and she refused to buy them liquor). He goes to protect her, one of the young men brings out "The Club" and hits him. Good guy ties him up and uses his knife to defend himself. Bad guys run away, one dies. DA won't press charges (and this is in California, mind you!), because the guy is defending his wife, outnumbered, and attacked with a weapon. That knife might have made the difference between he and his wife living or dying.

Anyway, the point is, forget any "knife fighting" silliness. If you've managed to get your knife out, it's because you've fought your way empty-handed to get the time and space to pull it (against superior numbers or weapons or both), or because your spider sense went off before you were assaulted and you already had it in hand. In either case, you're the good guy (I hope), so the case has to be clear legally and morally that you're entitled to use it: ability, opportunity, and jeopardy, in the face of superior force.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*



GarageBoy said:


> I agree with the above, but if you REALLY want to edc a knife for self defense and it's legal, buy yourself a Spyderco Civillian. (meant to be used for SD only)



I strongly disagree with the recommendation of a Civilian, particularly for those who haven't trained long and hard with it. Once you're in a life-threatening situation and your reptile brain takes over, your instincts will scream at you to stab ... picking a knife which precludes that option in order to maximize slashing is not a great choice, IMO. IT's also bigger than most people are willing to carry. Just a different point of view.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

There's a lot of learning here regarding the use of knives for self-defense. Hopefully, it's not based on one's impulsive emotion in doing so.

http://www.borelliconsulting.com/articles/edgedweapons.htm

http://www.borelliconsulting.com/articles/kniveslfo.htm

http://www.borelliconsulting.com/articles/deadmans10seconds.htm


----------



## xdanx (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

I don't live in a area that is dangerous (suburbs). I would just like a knife for my collection, I don't plan on getting in a knife fight. If I would be in a bad situation I would most likely use OC or other chemical sprays.


----------



## Coop (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*



Joe Talmadge said:


> Real-life usage of a knife for self-defense? Here's one that happened around here. A guy sees three young men assaulting his wife at the bus stop where he just dropped her (they got angry because they're underage and she refused to buy them liquor). He goes to protect her, one of the young men brings out "The Club" and hits him. Good guy ties him up and uses his knife to defend himself. Bad guys run away, one dies. DA won't press charges (and this is in California, mind you!), because the guy is defending his wife, outnumbered, and attacked with a weapon. That knife might have made the difference between he and his wife living or dying.



The situation pictured here is indeed an example of a situation where the use of a knife for self defence is legit. But there is more to it than defending yourself physically.
A major issue that many people tend to overlook is the psychological aspect of taking a knife and using it on another person. Even if that person is trying to do harm to you or your loved ones. I (thank god) have no personal experience on this subject, but a close friend of mine had. 7 months after stabbing a man to death (the man that was raping his 14 year old sister) he took his own life. He couldn't handle that he took another mans life. Even if the law said it was ok to do so.

If you can use a non-lethal form of defense, do so. Use a pepperspray, stungun, tazer, whatever you want. If lethal force is needed, it is better to shoot someone than to stab one to death. it's slightly less personal...

Xdanx, visualize the worst criminal you can think about... Now think of him lying on the floor in a pool of blood, you standing next to him, holding a knife in your hands, your hands dripping with the bad guys still warm blood. That man, even if he was a criminal, probably has a family, a wife, maybe kids. Instead of giving them the option to visit daddy in jail, you've given them the option to cry over his grave on a rainy sunday morning....

Just think about the other options... And if my little story above doesn't get to you, think about it this way, technically a knife is probably one of the most useless weapons, as it has a very short range. By the time your attacker is in reach of your knife you've probably already hit his baseball bat or crowbar with your head...



edit:

Crap.... xdanx, couldn't you have waited for 10 minutes more to post that?? now my whole story has no use anymore


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

MayCooper, your post is very provocative food for thought in the context of this inevitably-controversial topic. 

However -- and this is not intended to initiate a flame-war -- it sounds like you're suggesting that only NON-lethal weapons are appropriate for legitimate self defense -- because of the aftermath's psychological "costs." If so, I personally find that philosophy swimming somewhere between impractical pacifism and street-sense lacking naivete. 

I write as someone who (a) gradually shed years of "violence-never-solves-anything" bullspit shoved down my throat by leftwing academics, (b) pre-decided that I was never going to be a crime victim (again), (c) invested in substantial lethal AND non-lethal weapons training, and (d) experienced the cold terror of having a potent tear-gas FAIL to stop a knife-wielding attacker -- and THEN see his jaw drop when I whipped out a pistol.

Since that night 25 years ago, my anti-social (*cough*) hard-nosed attitude has spared me (and friends and neighbors) from numerous "close encounters." While I've yet to send some socially-disadvantaged/maladjusted miscreant into the HereAfter, should I ever do so I shall not weep. I will be PROUD that I performed well under pressure and did The Right Thing, messy as it may be. 

My ONLY regret shall be that the recently-departed Dirtbag (whose Momma/Sisters/pet gerbil, etc. all loved him 'cause he was really such a fine boy, blah-blah, etc.) gave me no choice but to use lethal force to instantly STOP his aggression. His life and blood -- or mine. Period. Case closed. I've also pre-decided I'll leave the hand-wringing psycho-babble to all those critics who weren't there to save me at the moment of truth. THEY can embrace victimization as preferable and morally superior to "lowering oneself to their level," but I feel no obligation to accomodate their wet-dreams (and political agenda). 

In the end, all this is an extremely personal issue. However, I take great umbrage at all attempts (by the usual suspects in the Culture War) to brainwash, pacify, homogenize, de-legitimize, marginalize, and punish Neanderthals Like Me for the (*cough*) "Common Good." And, I'm not alone.

When (and where) surviving a criminal attack by ANY means is deemed socially undesireable -- and forgiveable only if the fighter/survivor exhibits great remorse -- then individual liberty is doomed.


----------



## Lightraven (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

I like the Lone Wolf Harsey Tactical series, but only the T1 with a 3.2 inch blade is under $100--it's $99 at www.cutleryshoppe.com 

I personally carry a full size Harsey Tactical that I got from Cutlery Shoppe. 

Knives are used successfully for self-defense, sometimes. Not a bad thing to have, just in case.


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*

Whoops, forgot about that aspect of the civillian. 
Punching a hole through a car door and a self defense knife are really different. If you wanna punch a hole through a door, buy a strider or something like it. (swamp rats are around $100) www.swamprat.com www.striderknives.com . For a fighting knife..well, you have the classic Randall style Cold Steel R1, etc


----------



## Doug3581 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yea there's considerations surrounding entertaining knife combat, as well as issues with SD in general. And of course--the only "true" combat knives are non-folding, but carrying one in a proper sheath isn't really practical for me (or most others, I'd guess). I don't worry too much about SD, I stay alert, keep away from lots of bad places and am on the physically larger side, but I do like my pocket knives. 

Anyway,,,,
I carried a couple of Spyderco G-2's for a number of years now, one clipped in both my front pants pockets. These were only SD knives, not used for anything else regularly. I have long preferred the Spydercos because (carried this way) they do not have a blade-post to snag on the fabric when they are being drawn from under/inside clothing. 

....I -_just_- upgraded to Spyderco Native III's however, ordered a couple days ago. These address a couple problems with carrying this way that many of the earlier Spydercos (including my G2's) had: 

1) the clip on the old G2 was on the blade-end of the handle. So it hung "upside down" in your pocket. After pulling it out, you have to flip the handle 180-degrees in your hand in order to open it. The clips on many of the newer ones have been placed on the butt-end of the handles, so that the knifes hang with the handles "pointing down", as they should. And the Native III clips are black wire, lower-visual-signature than the G2's flat stainless clips. 

2) Also, the clip on the G2 was available fastened only on one side. I did not have the ability to drill/thread holes on the opposite side, so the knives did not hang properly left-to-right. As it happens, the 7+ years I've carried them I've never needed to draw them with regards to any attacker; if I had, I likely would have put a bit more effort into seeing what other knife choices were available. But if you want to carry bilateral knives, then the belt clips need to be placed on opposite sides, so that both knives hang properly in your left and right pockets with respect to your left and right hands. Some of the current Spydercos allow this--switching the clip to either side of the handle. The native III is one that does. 
~


----------



## WoodsWalker (Mar 22, 2006)

A knife is CERTAINLY not my first choice for self defense. I do believe, however, that knives have a place in ones preparations and overall plan for self defense. As the old saying goes...I had rather have one and not need it, than to need one and not have it. 
I agree with Doug 3581 that the Spyderco Native is a sweet little knife. I also agree that bilateral carry is very important from a self defense stand point.


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 23, 2006)

Why are people still arguing this??? He clearly edited his post on the 15th stating that he really just wanted a knife for his collection, not to go out and get into knife fights, or be some pseudo-modernday-samurai warrior.

The Spyderco Civillian (if you can find one that cheap) or the cheaper Harpy (I think is the name) are cool looking knives for collections. That curve to the blade is freaking wicked. The Endura II is also a nice knife, and pretty practical. Smaller than the Police model with a less fragile tip. It's the stainless handled version of the Endura.

The Cold Steel TiLite is a cool looking knife, and they make a Zytel handled version for a lot less. Doesn't have as high a quality steel though. Modeled after the classic Italion switchblade.

Benchmades Griptillian is another rugged blade. Maybe not as cool looking as the Civillian, or TiLite though, but IMO more durable.

For a fixed blade the Cold Steel SRK is hard to beat as is the Kabar, especially the D2 version. The Cold Steel tantos are great, but outside of your $100 limit. If you look you can find the SOG SEAL 2000 for about that, and you can brag that it's the knife that was awarded the contract with the SEALs. The SOG X42 Recondo is a great knife.


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 23, 2006)

Unicorn said:


> Why are people still arguing this??? He clearly edited his post on the 15th stating that he really just wanted a knife for his collection, not to go out and get into knife fights, or be some pseudo-modernday-samurai warrior...
> 
> For a fixed blade the Cold Steel SRK is hard to beat as is the Kabar, especially the D2 version. The Cold Steel tantos are great, but outside of your $100 limit. If you look you can find the SOG SEAL 2000 for about that, and you can brag that it's the knife that was awarded the contract with the SEALs. The SOG X42 Recondo is a great knife.



Yeah agreed. For fun and collection, not for fighting. The Cold Steel Tantos are great. Likewise the SOG Recondos, which is a great deal. I guess with a tanto style blade you can punch through lotsa stuff with it.


----------



## gregw (Mar 24, 2006)

For your collection, I highly recommend a Cold Steel Magnum Tanto IX San Mai.. It is a "mini" samurai sword in form and function and never fails to impress anyone that I show it too..  

Here's a picture of my collection, with the Magnum Tanto at the top:





For self defense carry, I would recommend a Hideaway Knife as it is basically impossible for your assailant to get the knife away from you. The Utility HideAway is only $69. Here's a picture of my Utility HAK V2, and 3 different carry methods, 1. Around the neck with a chain, 2. with the little clip (aka Bro Clip) you can clip the sheath in your pocket so it will stay there when you pull the knife out.. 3. SheathSticks (looks like two pins with caps on it) that you can use to "pin" the sheath anywhere you want.


----------



## xdanx (Mar 24, 2006)

GregW, 
Man, That Hideaway is one sweet looking knife, I think that I might just have to buy one. 
Thank You For your suggestion.
-Dan


----------



## CLHC (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello GregW!

Those MT OTFs are something I tell you!


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*



TonkinWarrior said:


> MayCooper, your post is very provocative food for thought in the context of this inevitably-controversial topic.
> 
> However -- and this is not intended to initiate a flame-war -- it sounds like you're suggesting that only NON-lethal weapons are appropriate for legitimate self defense -- because of the aftermath's psychological "costs." If so, I personally find that philosophy swimming somewhere between impractical pacifism and street-sense lacking naivete.
> 
> ...




Damn well said, Token. Anybody who violently attacks someone outside of the scope of law and the golden rule, forfeits himself - fullstop.

And I can tell you that "Amityville Horror in your head" that the writer in that article spoke of is going to be visiting you threefold if your standing at the casket of a loved one who's there because of your hesitation to act when you could have.


----------



## UWSDWF (Feb 5, 2007)

Reading only the OP, with the mind that it is not being used for CQC without prior training... I highly suggest anything by coldsteel... my prefrence is to the tanto voyager.
Whilst you at it get a free copy of their DVD and watch the one on their knifes and the damage they vs the punishment they recieve... 
just my $0.0236369 CAD (adjusted for inflation)


----------



## justsomeguy (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*



Lit Up said:


> Damn well said, Token. Anybody who violently attacks someone outside of the scope of law and the golden rule, forfeits himself - fullstop.
> 
> And I can tell you that "Amityville Horror in your head" that the writer in that article spoke of is going to be visiting you threefold if your standing at the casket of a loved one who's there because of your hesitation to act when you could have.


 
Ladies and Gentlemen ,

I want you to try and think back to what your fathers and mothers were living thru during the last 2 or 3 hundred years. Were they filthy psychotic murdrers? Did they kill the Nazis? Did they kill anyone who wanted to invade your country?

Failling that, did they support the ones who did?

This New Age idea that humans faint if confronted with violence is just sillly nonsense.

If you are taught to be a Sheep, then a Sheep you are.

S


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*



justsomeguy said:


> This New Age idea that humans faint if confronted with violence is just sillly nonsense.



Silly nonsense?

MayCooper's friend did not faint. He committed suicide because he could
not deal with having taken another life, even under those circumstances.

Nothing silly about losing a friend that way.
I think you owe MayCooper an apology.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow, I'm a bit surprised that this thread's come back to life after nearly a year. Nevertheless, there is quite a bit of significant think-twice Food For Thought in it. 

As always, Joe Talmadge's practical insights are invaluable. Additionally, I was probably a bit hasty with part of my take on May Cooper's contributions. His recommendation to read Marc "Animal" MacYoung's treatise on knife/street fighting is particularly wise. 

I once had the privilege of meeting Marc MacYoung and sharing urban war stories and philosophies. His laid-back, thoughtful manor was quite the surprise, but his wisdom is grounded in some serious Been There/Done That history. His point (per May Cooper) re the many prices one may pay for self-defense adventures merits reflection.

While knives are nifty tools to cut things that need cutting, they are, in the end, poor weapons for self defense -- given the alternative weapons (and tactics) available. Beyond that, certain contemporary cultural trends that seek to breed-out/demonize/punish all forms of aggressive masculinity -- INCLUDING vigorous and effective self defense at the point of attack -- are the real enemy here.

-----------------------------------------------------

"Criminals must be taught to fear their their victims."
-- Lt. Col. Jeff Cooper, "Principles Of Personal Defense"


----------



## ringzero (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a self defence knife*



justsomeguy said:


> This New Age idea that humans faint if confronted with violence is just sillly nonsense.



It's worse than nonsense.

It's part of an ongoing, purposeful Left-wing agenda to convert Americans from free Citizens to meek Subjects.

If you are attacked and forced to defend yourself, you are better off striking back with *anything* in your hand rather than an empty hand. Even a roll of coins is better than nothing. A knife is better than a roll of coins. An ax is better than a knife. A firearm is better yet.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 6, 2007)

xdanx,

Since you have repeatedly said you are looking for a knife for your collection and not necessarily personal use. 
From a collection perspective, check out some of the MOD knives and Blackhawk Blades.

http://www.blackhawk.com/product_catalog.asp?cat_id=84&d=

http://www.blackhawk.com/product_catalog.asp?cat_id=141&d=

Here is another nice knife to look at.

http://spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=126

Kershaw has a few new knives that would look good in a collection too.
They are in the Zero Tolerance line.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/zetokn.html

There are many other knives that would make a nice addition to a collection.
These are just a few of them.


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 6, 2007)

I carry a knife on a daily basis as a tool, and I consider a knife now to not be a good choice as self-defense tool.

I am a firm believer in human rights, the rights of humans to survive from an unprovoked act of aggression from undesirable elements of the society. In the preservation of a human life and dignity(I think the only good victim of rape is an unharmed woman with a dead perp at her feet) I am a vocal supporter of the use of deadly force to preserve the dignity of a law-abiding person. And here is why I don't consider a knife to be an optimal tool for self defense.

think about it, if you are gonna use a knife and cut an assailant, you will draw blood on them(or possibly yourself). I don't want to come in contact with the blood of a likely drug addict with god-know-what diseases, I sure the hell don't wanna get even close to these scum with my hands(forget about fancy martial arts, I definitely don't want to touch these things).

I carry a can of Sabre Red OC spray. I figure I can spray at leaset a few them down better than I can do with a knife, and since CCW is out of question where I live, I have to deal with it the most sanitary way possible for myself. I'm selfish like that, I don't want to touch these animals that want my money and possessions which I worked hard for, be it a blade, my hands, whatever. I intend to keep as much distance between them and I as I can.


----------



## xdanx (Feb 6, 2007)

mtbkndad,
Thanks for your suggestions and for staying on topic.
(although some interesting posts were made)

The Zero tolerance knives look very interesting, especially the Strider/Onion. I might have to invest in one in the future.

I finally did find and get the the knife I was looking for when I started this thread. 




Microtech Makora


----------



## guntotin_fool (Feb 7, 2007)

NIce knife the micro tech, I would add if you would like a fixed blade for your collection that is a capable fighting knife, think about a real KaBar. they have fought with the US armed forces since the 40's. 

More modern knifes, I would Look at a Randall, a AlMar, Maybe an older Gerber mk1 or 2, 

All of the above have the history of being true soldiers fighting knives.


----------



## Jvalera (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes I carry these.


----------



## todo (Feb 9, 2007)

If you carry a knife for SD purpose your best to have a predisposed mindset that you can and will use whatever force is required. If you cant bring yourself this to this level of clarity before an attack. Your better off without it.

Oh ya the knife, its a 4inch straight blade Spyderco Endura.


----------

